# GHRP-6... 3 quick questions re: prolactin & cortisol



## 3.lions (Nov 1, 2008)

As the title suggests.. I've been running Ipamoralin up to now and have been quite happy with it, I just got hold of some GHRP-6 this time mainly cus it was slightly cheaper. Just a quick question about a statement made in another thread:-

CORTISOL & PROLACTIN:

* Ipamorelin does not increase cortisol or prolactin at any dose.

* *GHRP-6 dose not effect these hormones up to 100mcg but does so minimally above 100mcg.*

* GHRP-2 has a stronger effect on these hormones at all dosing levels rising to the high normal range for cortisol & prolactin.

* Hexarelin at all dosing levels has the strongest impact on cortisol & prolactin with levels in the upper bounds of normalcy.

1.Can I just clarify that the comment in bold would suggest that doses below 100mcg 3 x a day shouldn't effect prolactin or cortisol?

2.Has anyone had any adverse effects concerning Prolactin & cortisol when using GHRP-6?

3.Should I look at supplementing vitamin b6 and some form of cortisol blocker just in case?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iv never heard this before???? i cant see how g6 would increase pro and cortsiol :confused1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?546-763-Prolactin-amp-Cortisol-from-GHRPs

expalains


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

can you copy and paste dude youve gota register to see it :'(


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

my nipples started leaking on GHRP....never again lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

:innocent:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ok so ive just registered with that datbtrue website to read the link and its come up that i am registered, then click here, i clicked it now it says ''you have been banned/ no specific reason/ date ban to be lifted: never'' WTF!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Just to clarify I was takin 80mcg 3x a day and my nipples leaked like taps.

but I get gyno from looking at a dianabol so im just unlucky in the nip department


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Can't copy paste.(against dats rules)

however

GHRPs will raise prolactin/cortisol levels (not outside of "normal" range so long as you levels are OK to begin)

Levels however return to baseline(or below) within 45 mins


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

stone14 said:


> ok so ive just registered with that datbtrue website to read the link and its come up that i am registered, then click here, i clicked it now it says ''you have been banned no specific reason'' WTF!!


your account will be approved within 24 hours


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Just to clarify I was takin 80mcg 3x a day and my nipples leaked like taps.
> 
> but I get gyno from looking at a dianabol so im just unlucky in the nip department


 You just be @ the high end to start with pre peptide/AAS usage


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

xpower said:


> Can't copy paste.(against dats rules)
> 
> however
> 
> ...


ah right cool, is this below 100mcg? what about guys why shhot 500mcg? also does the ghrp6 looses its effect after eating carbs, so 45min after that the cortisol will be back to normal? does the prolact/cortisol increase out weight the gains from g6? atm im just using gp+slin pre meals x3 a day, is the cortisol increase enough for muscle wasting?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

stone14 said:


> ah right cool, is this below 100mcg? what about guys why shhot 500mcg? also does the ghrp6 looses its effect after eating carbs, so 45min after that the cortisol will be back to normal? does the prolact/cortisol increase out weight the gains from g6? atm im just using gp+slin pre meals x3 a day, is the cortisol increase enough for muscle wasting?


500mcg should be OK so long as your in the middle to lower range naturally (some would say it's a waste of GHRP)

If carbs are eaten 20-30 mins after the shot the GH is already released so carbs wont affect that.

They will effect any GH induced fat loss if that's your aim


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

xpower said:


> You just be @ the high end to start with pre peptide/AAS usage


Yeah I'm just unlucky I guess, just have to be careful, use AIs etc


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

xpower said:


> 500mcg should be OK so long as your in the middle to lower range naturally (some would say it's a waste of GHRP)
> 
> If carbs are eaten 20-30 mins after the shot the GH is already released so carbs wont affect that.
> 
> They will effect any GH induced fat loss if that's your aim


how would you judge what range your in tho without blood tests? and i just read a guy experimenting with 500mcg, im on 150mcg x3 aday as going to up it to 150mcg but may just keep it at 100 if it increases cortisol etc.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

prolactin and cortisol can be raised with GHRP-6 not as much as GHRP-2 but more than Iparemolin but this is just the "chance" if it does then lower the dose.....

one thing i noticed is that when i switched over to clinical peptides from chinese i got prolactin gyno from GHRP-2 at the same dose as i used with chinese peptides......i lowered the dose and it was fine


----------



## 3.lions (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.. I'm guessing dostinex/vitamin b6 and a cortisol blocker may be ideal just incase I do get the sides.. starting to wish I stuck with ipamoralin now!


----------



## 3.lions (Nov 1, 2008)

Just out of interest.. If the ghrp-6 raises prolactin and causes gyno, would the symptoms be the same as estrogen induced gyno? (sore, itchy nipples etc) Might sound like an obvious question but its just nice to know.. Really don't fancy getting gyno! I'm about to switch from ipo to ghrp-6, so I just want to know what the symptoms would be like should they occur.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

well for prolactin sides it will be leaky milky nipples


----------



## 3.lions (Nov 1, 2008)

usernameneeded said:


> well for prolactin sides it will be leaky milky nipples


Cheers mate.. Yeah I heard of this before, so you'd literally just notice wet patches in your T-shirt like a woman would? That's fcuked up! Would you still get itchy & sore nipples as well?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

i havent had any gyno *fingers crossed* so i dont know but i think the itchy sore puffy nipples are estrogen related so im guessing u would just get the leaking but as i say i dont know, i know cause i was warned throught taking tren cause u get it with that as well .

caber / dostinex will sort the leaking out . and if they start leaking dont play with them as it will make them worse


----------



## 3.lions (Nov 1, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> prolactin and cortisol can be raised with GHRP-6 not as much as GHRP-2 but more than Iparemolin but this is just the "chance" if it does then lower the dose.....
> 
> one thing i noticed is that when i switched over to clinical peptides from chinese *i got prolactin gyno from GHRP-2 at the same dose as i used with chinese peptides*......i lowered the dose and it was fine


So were your symptoms of prolactin gyno obvious? Sorry to keep going on about it, I'm just switching over to the GHRP-6 and really don't want gyno! (obvious statement I know) I've read that vitamin b6 helps keep prolactin in check, so I got some and plan to take it throughout.

I know that prolactin gyno causes your nips to leak, but would there be any other symptom before it gets to that stage?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

3.lions said:


> So were your symptoms of prolactin gyno obvious? Sorry to keep going on about it, I'm just switching over to the GHRP-6 and really don't want gyno! (obvious statement I know) I've read that vitamin b6 helps keep prolactin in check, so I got some and plan to take it throughout.
> 
> I know that prolactin gyno causes your nips to leak, but would there be any other symptom before it gets to that stage?


if you get hold of caber / dostinex that will sort it out if it does come on mate

its better to have some on hand and not need it rather than need it and not have it i suppose

depends if u can get ur hands on it quick if it does appear


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

xpower said:


> 500mcg should be OK so long as your in the middle to lower range naturally (some would say it's a waste of GHRP)
> 
> If carbs are eaten 20-30 mins after the shot the GH is already released so carbs wont affect that.
> 
> They will effect any GH induced fat loss if that's your aim


there is zero point to useing 500mcg of GHRP as studies have shown no extra release above 400mcg at all, i see no reason to use more than saturation dose (1mcg per kg) as even if you double that dose you only get an extra 27% then it diminishes even more between 200-400% i can never understand why people when faced with a FACT about a drug they still think more is better


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> there is zero point to useing 500mcg of GHRP as studies have shown no extra release above 400mcg at all, i see no reason to use more than saturation dose (1mcg per kg) as even if you double that dose you only get an extra 27% then it diminishes even more between 200-400% i can never understand why people when faced with a FACT about a drug they still think more is better


 For objectivity

iirc 1mg of GHRP-2(not 6 mind) gave a similar release to 100mcg of both GHRP-2 & mod grf 1-29.

So as Pscarb said the combo comes out infront,not to mention extra prolactin sides etc. from the super dosing of GHRP


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

xpower said:


> For objectivity
> 
> iirc 1mg of GHRP-2(not 6 mind) gave a similar release to 100mcg of both GHRP-2 & mod grf 1-29.
> 
> So as Pscarb said the combo comes out infront,not to mention extra prolactin sides etc. from the super dosing of GHRP


this is true but frequency is much more important than dose so you would get more GH release from 10 x 100mcg shots of just GHRP-2 than 1 x 1000mcg shot of GHRP-2......as i said zero point in using that high a dose.......and when you stack with GHRH you would be stupid to even consider it...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> this is true but frequency is much more important than dose so you would get more GH release from 10 x 100mcg shots of just GHRP-2 than 1 x 1000mcg shot of GHRP-2......as i said zero point in using that high a dose.......and when you stack with GHRH you would be stupid to even consider it...


 I agree,just putting it out for research purposes lol.

I'll add that the water retention was more for me when trying boom doses of GHRP vs 100/100 ghrp/Grf


----------



## Push88 (Oct 11, 2012)

Just curious.

I accidentally misread my syringe and injected 2000mcgs instead of 200mcgs. What would you guys recommend I do from here? Leave the injections for a few days, or simply take 200mcgs 3 times a day from now on??


----------

